# I Need Creative Thinkers For Home Theater Problem



## keyser.soze (Mar 26, 2006)

I know there has to be a solution here, but for some reason, I can't see it. My parents just completed an addition ... you know, for married couples, that means a place where one of them can go and not be bothered. Anyway, My dad plans to relax ... surf the Internet and watch sports on a new 37" LCD that I bought him. He asked me to come over to connect his components once he was ready, so I figured this would be a cakewalk.

Boy was I wrong. The hanging of the television was easy, and the speaker install in the ceiling wasn't a problem either, but he took the path of least resistance and only planned ahead far enough to pre-wire (during construction) the ceiling for the REAR speakers only. So now that the receiver connections are to be completed, it occurs to me that he had hoped to use the internal television speakers as the center and left/right, while sending the signal from the receiver to the rear and subwoofer.

For some reason, I'm drawing a blank on the best way to connect that. Since there are post connections on the receiver, but plug-in composite l/r (and no center) on the back of the television, I am stuck. 

Does anyone have any ideas for an EASY solution here? I hope this will be quick and simple. I believe there is a speaker wire conversion switch for just this type of problem, but I can't seem to find one. Of course ... all other ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

You might want to check your TV manual -- mine has left/right RCA output as well as optical sound output to the receiver, but also a single RCA *input* from a receiver if you want to use the TV as center speaker. That, however, would not solve your left/right issue. I think you're going to have to mount some new speakers.


----------



## Myztiq (Apr 7, 2006)

Well there has to be a way to just strip down the wire on one end of the Composit and make it work. Also there are tons of little attachments out there to do similar things. Not sure since im not a home theater expert but take a look on google for some quick tricks on how to make your own cable for that nice n cheap unless ur looking for qualitiy then i would go to radioshack and tell them ur problem and if they are any good at their job they will have the solution in your hands within 5 minutes.


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

Not applicable to TV\Receiver setup


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Unless that Splitter Adapter has some isolation built in .... It looks to me like you just shorted all the input/output connections.

This could be a hardware disaster if these are speaker outputs ... and not line level audio outputs.


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

Not applicable to TV / Receiver setup


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm missing something here ... or you smoke detectors aren't working.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I may be pretty dense when it comes to computers but have hooked up lots of stereo and tv stuff ove the years so I have come up with some unusual wiring set ups in my houses.

If you could provide more info on the tv and the stereo you are hooking up maybe I can help. 

If you want a decent home theatre set up though the thing to do is to get a center speaker and a couple wall mounted front speakers. you will not get near the quality otherwise


----------



## keyser.soze (Mar 26, 2006)

I am connecting a Sharp LC-37D6U to a home theater system made up of a Yamaha receiver, subwoofer and a pair of REAR ceining mounted speakers. 

As mentioned in the original post ... the creative thinking needed is regarding how to use the television internal speakers as the center/left/right without adding additional speakers. Space is limited. The problem is the audio OUT of the receiver and IN to the television. I do not have plug connecters ... just exposed wire.

I am probably out of luck. 

*preparing to be gone to look for other speaker options*


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

keyser.soze said:


> The problem is the audio OUT of the receiver and IN to the television. I do not have plug connecters ... just exposed wire.


I think i understand now but it is getting late.

You can always put plugs on the wires that would go back to the tv but there are no audio inputs i believe on the tv.

I think the only way you could accomplish what you want would require opening up the tv to get at the wiring to the speakers. This would not be smart for a new tv as it would void the warranty. If you want to do that i could figure it out but i would not advise it.

They make very small speakers that mount on a wall that are better than anything coming from the tv speakers. I have a pair of old BOSE speakers that are a cube in shape and no more than 4" in size. BOSE was the first one I saw with these back in the 80's but there are lots of others to choose from now. They can mount on a vertical or horizontal surface.


----------

